# The dreaded morning after



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Pain killers, I'm old and they're the only things that work!
Seriously though there are lots of great workouts that you can do, just do a search on here or on the web generally.....failing that pain killers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I pop ibuprofen after a session to prevent the soreness the following day. If I'm on a trip where I'm going to be riding hard for multiple days then I take it before the session, and later that day after the session.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I still have morphine, Valium & Vicodine left over from my spine surgeries. I have a feeling they'll come in handy this season!  :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hot bath can help. And slowly building up muscles _before_ your season starts. And take it easy the first days.

I never had and never would take painkillers against something like sore muscles, irritating thought TBH :dunno: well, I actually like the tired itching feel of sore muscles; gives a pleased feeling of having done something . 

If you get cramps after - or while - exercising, however, take a magnesium supplement for quick relief and eat magnesium rich meals with e.g. oatmeal, lentil or other legumes to avoid next time.


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

Stretching right after the session, pop a protein shake. Also exercise regularly, squats and a stair master while wearing a heavy backpack will prep your thighs for that dons.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Far out.......man........maybe like......some of that medicinal mary jane..........man.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If the soreness is from falls then advil or something like that would be great. If it's soreness from using your muscles then just eat protein after working out. Once your muscles are used to it then your soreness will go away as your muscles will be used to it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

HYDRATION

before

during

after


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you got to prepare the morning before....

hydration, vitamins and ibuprofen before riding to prevent the swelling :wink:.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I was afraid this was going this direction...


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

+1000


Hhhhhhhhh

shit I meant to quote snow klinger on hydration, not fixing it


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> HYDRATION
> 
> before
> 
> ...



Right here!!!!!

The only time I down those multi coloured bottles of electrolytes!!!!! 

Plus hot showers before, and after!!!!! 

Anti inflammatories if I get a flare up, or any injury!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, and Tiger Balm (Red) if any muscular strains!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I was afraid this was going this direction...


I thought it was gonna be more like this?????


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

